# 2012 McKenzie Ibex



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

If you don't mind could you post a picture for us to see?

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Couple pics


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

How much did it cost. It would be different thing to shoot at.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Not sure what they sell for but my dealer cost was around $400.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it just me or does the size seem similar to the other rams/goats, like the corsican. My personal opinion I would like them to add something even more different like the gator as part of the ASA main shoots. But I like to shoot them all.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't have one but it looks awsome.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Diffiantly looks size comparable to corsican ram. 

Is this a true statement?
DB


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

I thought this wouldn't be available till after Florida?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

DB I will be home shortly and will take a pic of it and the Corsican side by side.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outback you shooting shady or sage this weekend?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be at Shady tomorrow. 

Here is a pic of the Ibex beside the Corsican. The Ibex is a little bigger animal.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Beside a medium HD deer


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the pics larry, see ya in newberry!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

lol. That'll be a tough one to judge the first couple times. Not real tall but deep chest.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

we will be at shady also. i will introduce myself as you will recognize me. i want to make your shoots this year. i will talk with you tomorrow. What time will you be there


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

outbackarcher said:


> I will be at Shady tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a pic of the Ibex beside the Corsican. The Ibex is a little bigger animal.


May take some getting use to the size. White on leg should make aiming easier. I can see some under judging this one. 
Coriscan ram was always easy to under judge for me.
DB
DB


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> thanks for the pics larry, see ya in newberry!


Becareful in your travels Gary. I will see you down there.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

blinginpse said:


> we will be at shady also. i will introduce myself as you will recognize me. i want to make your shoots this year. i will talk with you tomorrow. What time will you be there


It will probably be about 9 before I get there. I just posted my schedule on Shootarchery.com. Be glad to talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> May take some getting use to the size. White on leg should make aiming easier. I can see some under judging this one.
> Coriscan ram was always easy to under judge for me.
> DB
> DB


DB it is going to be a little tricky for sure. I am going to set it out tomorrow and start studying this foam critter. The white on the leg will be the key to aiming correctly as there is not alot of definition on this thing.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> It will probably be about 9 before I get there. I just posted my schedule on Shootarchery.com. Be glad to talk to you tomorrow!


We will cross paths tomorrow sir. I know your a good shot as ive watched and questioned you before for help. See ya then and thanks


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like it will be another one of the targets to shoot at 14's on if you can in your class...easy to aim up off the core and has a huge 14 it looks like


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Orderd one for the range,it is going to take some getting use to thats for sure


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

1monstertriumph said:


> looks like it will be another one of the targets to shoot at 14's on if you can in your class...easy to aim up off the core and has a huge 14 it looks like


I love shooting the 12 on the ram. I just cant help it it temps me everytime!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Looks like the Antelope is the closest body size to the new target. Wish we would have picked one of these up when we got the new Chamois instead of a handfull of p.o.s. rineharts that we never shoot anywhere else. Sorry for the detour. 

Anyway, can you do a side by side with an antelope??


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

The Ibex looks good, I think judging off the pictures it is going to be some getting used to judging the yardage if you only use the size of the targets to get your yardage.


----------



## Campbells (Jan 28, 2012)

according to the 2012 mckenzie catologue the ibex and corsican share the exact same measurements


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Campbells said:


> according to the 2012 mckenzie catologue the ibex and corsican share the exact same measurements


Looking at the side by side above, the body size may be close but the legs on the Ibex look 4 to 6 inches longer.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd shoot it! Like DB said got some white markings on the legs and belly will probably make aiming easier.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Pic of Ibex and Antelope


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

This traget is going to be at Flordia correct??


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Larry u going to set the Ibex up at your shoots??? 
I want to be the first to shot it in the leg


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

josechno said:


> Larry u going to set the Ibex up at your shoots???
> I want to be the first to shot it in the leg


Yes sir. I will have it set as well as all the targets ASA shoots. I will try to set it so that the odds of it being hit in the leg are likely. 😄


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope to pound it the first time I shoot it 14 ring baby


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

thanks for all the pics Outback. Doubt it will help my yardages but it's nice to think it will


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope it's on the practice range


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

J Whittington said:


> I hope it's on the practice range


am sure it will be a line to shoot it!!! All the pros will be hogging it!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> I hope it's on the practice range


with 1000 holes in it by fri morning, oh well


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say you are correct about the 1000 hole deal!!!


----------



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

seeing as the practice range opens today, and I wont be there to shoot til Fri morning, yeah, there will be a line and a mudhole in that target to aim at if I do get to shoot at it before Saturday.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Hopefully the Asa will replace the core if needed


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like a Delta to me. lain:

I sure wish McKenzie was still in NC.

But thanks for the pics. I've been dieing to see this thing.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The ibex on the practice range have the. New foam they have been working on ...sto nger tighter. An still easy to pull out of


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> The ibex on the practice range have the. New foam they have been working on ...sto nger tighter. An still easy to pull out of



Well, that is good news. :thumb:


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Well, that is good news. :thumb:


I bet it still won't stand up to that black bear that tore through your others, lol.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Looks like a Delta to me. lain:
> 
> I sure wish McKenzie was still in NC.
> 
> But thanks for the pics. I've been dieing to see this thing.


Yes it does look like a delta target. Definitely not the definition of the McKenzies.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> The ibex on the practice range have the. New foam they have been working on ...sto nger tighter. An still easy to pull out of


You can tell it is a different foam. We will see how it holds up.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

This Ibex would like to meet your Ibex.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i like it. except it demonstrates a broken back like a lot of McKenzies. it wouldn't be so bad if folks would be courteous enough to square 'em up after shooting them.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

we shot that target at the eastern outdoor show,it was deciving at first esp. at 40 plus yards, I agree definition is not there but always welcome new targets to the line.


----------

